

Bill Gates' AMA - jrajav
http://gist.io/4759466

======
msrpotus
> No Content Found

> Quite flummoxed. Terribly sorry.

I assume that's not what I was supposed to see?

~~~
Mithrandir
<https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4759466>

------
StavrosK
Someone had built a web app to show IAMAs better, but I can't remember the
url, does anyone know it?

~~~
Mithrandir
<http://www.topiama.com> ? (<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4148415>)

~~~
xpose2000
Cool to see that you guys remembered it from months ago. The Bill Gates IAmA
is up there as well for those wondering....

~~~
anotherevan
It's there, but certainly not as complete as the above gist.

------
hakaaaaak
"Bill Gates Answers Almost Everything In Reddit AMA":
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2013/02/11/bill-
gates-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2013/02/11/bill-gates-
answers-almost-everything-in-reddit-ama/)

------
bluepanda_
Can someone explain the part about cheap kids from the stork, please? I may
have misunderstood that.

~~~
jiggy2011
Someone asked him what stuff he likes which is cheap/free. His answer was
kids, cheeseburgers and open courseware.

Someone asked him where he got the kids from, to which he answered the stork.

If you are not familiar, the stork is a common answer given to children when
they ask where babies come from without telling them about sex. The children
are told that babies are delivered by a stork, something like this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJfMv5oYa9k>

~~~
bluepanda_
I see, thank you. I wasn't familiar with this expression, but it's more the
mention of 'cheap kids' that I found awkward. I guess it's just me.

~~~
jiggy2011
It's just a joke, reddit humour is a little bizarre.

------
danielpal
Did you generate this automatically or did manually?. I've always wanted a
better way to read AMA afterwards.

~~~
dhawalhs
There is a subreddit for that - <http://www.reddit.com/r/tabled/>

~~~
danielpal
Great! THANKS!

------
samstave
Personally, I found some of his responses to be really hilarious.

~~~
markdown
> What do people give you for your birthday, given that you can buy anything
> you want?

thisisbillgates:

> Free software. Just kidding.

> Books actually.

------
nsxwolf
This was fun.

